# Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

Ahoi liebe Angelkameraden,

mich wurmt seit langem eine Frage und ich finde irgendwie keine richtige Antwort drauf, weder im Netz noch können andere Angelfreunde die Antwort geben. Was ist der größte oder schwerste Hecht, der jemals in Deutschland gefangen oder gefunden wurde?

Ich würde es toll finden wenn hier zusätzlich alle gefangenen Hechte ab 120cm inkl. Bild und kurzer Fangbeschreibung gepostet werden könnten.

Alles was ich im Netz finden konnte war :

50 Pfund, 136 Zentimeter.

Ist das der Größte und gleichzeiteig der Schwerste?

Habt ihr ähnlich große Hechte gefangen?

_***Bitte Boardregeln beachten, thx!***_


----------



## allrounderab (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

von der Größe her habe ich am Edersee einen größeren gesehen, der war 1,39m, der wog allerdings nur 39 Pfund, wurde im Juni gefangen, also im Herbst hätte er sicher ein paar Pfund mehr gehabt. Der größte wo ich live dabei war maß 1,26m bei 28 Pfund.


----------



## zesch (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*







der hier hatte auch 1,36m war aber längst nicht so schwer, wie der Brocken dort oben...

ich weiss von Hechten aus der Lippe die locker 1,60m hatten....

auch in den Tageszeitungen zu finden, ich meine 2006 gefangen von einem 16 jährigen, ein Hecht von 1,58m gefagen auf einen 5`er Spinner Fluo Mapps....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

1,60 ??? |bigeyes

Gibt es da Artikel oder Bericht? Das wäre ja der Wahnsinn! |bigeyes|wavey:


----------



## jkc (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Hi, der enormste Hecht, von dem ich in den letzten Jahren erfahren habe ist der hier:

http://www.fisch-reuber.de/images/fischreuberbiggeseesonstiges13.jpg

Ich denke glaubhafte 140+ wurden schon mehrere gefangen, sind aber enorm selten. 

Nur leider nicht von mir.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Holly-Le (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Ob man das hier glauben kann#c
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...ns-tresor-angelandet/r-boulevard-a-81070.html


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, der enormste Hecht, von dem ich in den letzten Jahren erfahren habe ist der hier:
> 
> http://www.fisch-reuber.de/images/fischreuberbiggeseesonstiges13.jpg
> 
> ...



Fischdaten                             Gewicht in KILO u. Gramm           23 Kilo 820 Gramm                             Länge in Zentimeter           140 cm                             Geschlecht des Fisches                      weiblich


----------



## fakr (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Schweriner schrieb:


> 1,60 ??? |bigeyes
> 
> Gibt es da Artikel oder Bericht? Das wäre ja der Wahnsinn! |bigeyes|wavey:


 
Also nen Artikel mit nem Hecht von angeblichen 1,60 m geisterte vor einiger Zeit mal durchs Netz:

http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Landkreis%20Osterholz/12513/Riesenhecht+aus+der+Hamme+gezogen.html

Wie groß der Hecht tatsächlich gewesen ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Holly-Le schrieb:


> Ob man das hier glauben kann#c
> http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...ns-tresor-angelandet/r-boulevard-a-81070.html




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Was ist los? Das Bild beeindruckt sehr, aber 1,80 ? Puhhh, krasse Sache.


----------



## Gemini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Das Problem bei den Fangmeldungen von Hechten 1.60m-1-80m
ist leider, das es meistens kein Bild gibt oder wie in dem Link
 weiter oben Grösse und Gewicht nicht zusammenpassen und/ oder 
die Meldung von einem Provinzblatt kommt das von Hechten
und Angeln keinen Schimmer hat.

Das Vieh aus Niemanns Tresor ist ein Traumhecht, aber bei 
1.80m müsste der irgendwas um die 70 bis 80 Pfund haben, 
1.40-1.45m kommt eher hin denke ich.


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Also der 1,60er Hecht oben hat vielleicht 120 max 130(glaub ich eher nicht)... niemals 160 !!! 19Kg ? Wohl eher 11Kg...


Aber der angebliche 180er Hecht ist vom Bild her schon sehr beeindruckend... da würde ich schon eher sagen 1,60 stimmt...

Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt davon gar nix gehört und das wundert mich schon bei der Größe.|kopfkrat


----------



## fakr (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

In einem Fisch und Fang Sonderheft wurde mal eine Rekordhechtliste von Jan Eggers veröffentlicht. Auf Platz 1 landete ein Fisch von 30,5 kg und 1,46 m, der jedoch mit einem Kiemennetz gefangen wurde.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Naja, Presse darf ja bekanntlich nicht lügen, ein Maßband kann man schnell an den Fisch halten.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Hi,  

ich noch mal. 
Also bisher ist mir noch keine glaubhafte Meldung eines Fisches von deutlich über 140 begegnet. 

Auch ein schöner Fisch:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/40-Pfuender-aus-dem-Peenestrom

Grüße JK


----------



## Gemini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Wir könnten Herrn Niemann ja mal anrufen 

http://www.niemannstresor.de/deutsch/index.html

Als "erfahrener" Angler wird er aber wahrscheinlich aber auch 
gut flunkern können..


----------



## jkc (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

|kopfkrat

Wenn ich bei einem Fisch, der um 25% größer sein soll, als alles andere was bisher bekannt war noch mit Fototechnik/Perspektive arbeiten muss, um den Fisch "groß" aussehen zu lassen, dann stinkt es doch bis zum Himmel...

|uhoh:


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



jkc schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich bei einem Fisch, der um 25% größer sein soll, als alles andere was bisher bekannt war noch mit Fototechnik/Perspektive arbeiten muss, um den Fisch "groß" aussehen zu lassen, dann stinkt es doch bis zum Himmel...
> 
> |uhoh:



Meinst du den 1,80er ja ? Weil er ihn in die Kamera hält? |kopfkrat


----------



## CarlooSR (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Aber der kiemendeckel allein is schon sehr groß find ich !! 
Da stand ja auch nich dabei das er per angler gefangen wurd , denke eher per berufsfischer und netz , ein außer gewöhnlicher fang mit sicherheit  

Aber ich glaub in russland erreichen die dann wirklich diese größen 

Mfg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Meinst du den 1,80er ja ? Weil er ihn in die Kamera hält? |kopfkrat




1,80 und nur 21kg, völlig unrealistisch.

1998 sollen Berufsfischer auf Rügen 'nen 62 Pfund schweren Hecht mit dem Netz gefangen haben, keine Ahnung ob es dazu Bilder gibt und wie lang der Bursche war.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 1,80 und nur 21kg, völlig unrealistisch.



Sehe ich genauso, wenn man beim Hecht von einem Korpulenzfaktor von ca. 0,80 ausgeht, müsste ein Hecht von 180cm|kopfkrat  weit über 40 kg wiegen!
Hinzu kommt das der Fisch von "Niemannstresor" wirklich sehr "vorteilhaft" fotografiert wurde 140cm+ könnte hinkommen aber 180cm niemals!


----------



## mcl (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Kann des auch net glauben! Der hecht von meim Bild war 102cm und wog 6,5kilo. Denk selbst ne Dame wär net über 10 gekommen bei der länge. Was da irgendein angler nem, sorry, dorfblatt erzählt kann ich eigentlich net für bare münze nehmen. 
In der F&F war ne Tabelle die kommt da ganz gut hin. Da hat ein meter hecht 8 kilo. fertig. Nen 1.80 Hecht will ich mit eigenen Augen sehn dass ich glaub dass den gibt. Wieviel er dann wiegen muss steht auf nem anderen blatt denk ich. Wenns ein volles Weibchen ist kommt sicherlich einiges an gewicht dazu aber was ich bisher gesehn hab auf den links gehts doch sehr ins latein...


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Ihr habt schon Recht, auf die Größe kommt das Gewicht nicht hin und wie gesagt, man häte doch wohl schon mehr über so einen "Fang" gelesen.

Also was ist bis jetzt der größte (belegte) Hecht? |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Belegt von wem?! Kenne da niemanden der das verbindlich macht und Anerkennung aller Angler genießt. Und wie ist "Größe" definiert. 
Der Hecht im ersten Post gilt als der deutsche Rekordhecht...


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Der angebliche 1,80er Hecht ist aber definitiv größer. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Der angebliche 1,80er Hecht ist aber definitiv größer. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Wer sagt das?
Ich würde eher sagen "besser" fotografiert!


----------



## olaf70 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



fakr schrieb:


> Also nen Artikel mit nem Hecht von angeblichen 1,60 m geisterte vor einiger Zeit mal durchs Netz:
> 
> http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Landkreis%20Osterholz/12513/Riesenhecht+aus+der+Hamme+gezogen.html
> 
> Wie groß der Hecht tatsächlich gewesen ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen


 
Wenn der Hecht tatsächlich 1,60m ist, hat der Fänger aber verflucht dicke Finger |supergri!


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Machen die Fotos soviel aus? Also ich fotografiere immer ohne irgendwelche Absichten, halt wie es gerade passt. #d

Nagut, also kann man den 50Pfund Hecht als Rekordhecht ansehen und den Rest als unbestätigte oder ausgedachte Größen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Machen die Fotos soviel aus? Also ich fotografiere immer ohne irgendwelche Absichten, halt wie es gerade passt. #d
> 
> Nagut, also kann man den 50Pfund Hecht als Rekordhecht ansehen und den Rest als unbestätigte oder ausgedachte Größen? |kopfkrat



Die Haltung auf dem Fotos machen ne Menge aus!
Kleiner Test: Schätze mal die Länge von diesen Hecht
http://www.fischerverein-hermaringen.giengen.com/images/FVH_Hecht_Polzer2_opt.jpg


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Die Haltung auf dem Fotos machen ne Menge aus!
> Kleiner Test: Schätze mal die Länge von diesen Hecht
> http://www.fischerverein-hermaringen.giengen.com/images/FVH_Hecht_Polzer2_opt.jpg



1,30 bei 15 kg ?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Schweriner schrieb:


> 1,30 bei 15 kg ?



1,12cm bei 29pfund! 
http://www.fischerverein-hermaringen.giengen.com/Wasser.htm
Ich hätte vom Foto her aber auch gesagt: "der hat locker 125cm-130cm).


----------



## Kark (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Ich würde eher sagen, dass der Hecht sich irgendwo zwischen 1,10 - 1,15 befindet. Er wurde halt relativ Vorteilhaft fotografiert


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*







*Den hat nen Freund von mir letzte Woche gefangen. Der wirkt kleiner. :q
1,15m bei 10 Kg.

 Aber mal im Ernst, der unten muss bedeutend größer sein... auch wenn er vorteilhaft fotografiert ist. Der Schwanz hinten hängt doch auch noch runter!* 
_
*** noch einmal: Bitte Boardregeln beachten!***_


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Die Sache ist recht einfach zu beantworten, für die Neuzeit, mit Rekordlisten und Fangfotos:
1983 von Arno Wilhelm, 146 cm (57 inches), 30,50 kg (67 lb 4 oz)
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox lucius.html

In Irland sind aus älterer Zeit immerhin 2x Hechte mit knapp 180cm (69inch) und 90lbs gut belegt, 2 weitere mit 92lbs nicht so gut belegt. Die Briten und Iren sind mit ihrer Pike-Sportsmanship da viel genauer ...

Am interessantesten finde ich persönlich den deutschen Netzfang von 38Pfd aus dem Starnberger See, der zweifelsfrei biologisch untersucht nur 6 o. 8 Jahre alt war (müßt ich genau nachschauen) ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, wenn man beim Hecht von einem Korpulenzfaktor von ca. 0,80 ausgeht, müsste ein Hecht von 180cm|kopfkrat  weit über 40 kg wiegen!


Du hast nach etlichen gelisteten Exemplaren genau recht!


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Danke, dass ist ne geile Nr. mit der Liste! #6

Wahnsinn das Vieh und da kommt vom Bild her alles hin denke ich.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

So eine ähnliche Umfrage gab es hier schon einmal (ist übrigens schon ein paar Tage älter :q finde ich trotzdem ganz interessant)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18121


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Der ist wirklich schon ein bissel älter, aber interessant. |wavey:


Def. Auszug: " Die Durchschnittsgrößen liegen bei 50 bis 100 cm. Längen bis 150 cm oder Gewichte von über 20 kg sind möglich. "

Dieses Bild wo der Familienvater den angeblich 1,75m Hecht in der Hand hält ist irgendwie nicht so gelungen. Der sieht definitiv kleiner aus.

Allerdings ist der ja auch nicht in Deutschland gefangen worden und mein Thread bezieht sich ja auf die deutschen Gewässer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Ich weiß nicht, welcher je in Deutschland gefangene Hecht(besser Hechtdame) der Größte war und ich denke, von uns hier, wird es auch niemand wissen.
Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass es einer der "Rekordfische" war, die uns aus der Presse, von Bildern oder beidem bekannt sind, aber genauso gut halte ich es für möglich, dass es ein Fisch war, der von seinem Fänger nicht fotografiert und an die große Glocke gehängt wurde.
Wie komme ich darauf?
Nun, mein größter Hecht war "nur" 1,03cm lang, aber ich habe schon vereinzelt von anderen Fischarten, Fische gefangen, die deutlich über denen lagen, die in den üblichen Hitlisten auf dem ersten Platz rangieren und habe keine Fotos gemacht, keine Presse informiert usw.
Ich habe einfach die Fresse gehalten, mich im Stillen alleine gefreut und den Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er noch lange weiterlebt und nie wieder gefangen wird(das hat er seiner Existenz zu Ehren verdient).
Und wenn ich sowas schonmal gemacht/erlebt/erreicht habe, dann gibt's sicher irgendwo noch den ein oder anderen Angler, der auch so Einer ist, wie ich es bin und das auch schon so erlebte; ganz sicher.


----------



## Bobster (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Ich habe einfach die Fresse gehalten*, mich im Stillen alleine gefreut und den Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er noch lange weiterlebt und nie wieder gefangen wird(das hat er seiner Existenz zu Ehren verdient).
> Und wenn ich sowas schonmal gemacht/erlebt/erreicht habe, dann gibt's sicher irgendwo noch den ein oder anderen Angler, der auch so Einer ist, wie ich es bin und das auch schon so erlebte; ganz sicher.


 

Dem ist m.M.n. nichts mehr hinzu zufügen :q


----------



## e!k (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

@ Bobster
ich sehe das genauso  

Zu dem angeblichen 1,6m Hecht kann ich nur sagen, dass alleine die Behauptung aufgrund des Fotos lachhaft ist. Ich würde den auf ca. 1,10m schätzen  Es sei denn es ist auf dem BIld nicht nur der größte Hecht Deutschlands, sondern auchnoch die größte Person Deutschlands....
Wobei wahrscheinlich nichtmal dann die Größenverhältnisse passen würden


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach die Fresse gehalten, mich im Stillen alleine gefreut und den Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er noch lange weiterlebt und nie wieder gefangen wird(das hat er seiner Existenz zu Ehren verdient).
> Und wenn ich sowas schonmal gemacht/erlebt/erreicht habe, dann gibt's sicher irgendwo noch den ein oder anderen Angler, der auch so Einer ist, wie ich es bin und das auch schon so erlebte; ganz sicher.



Das es so edelmütige Menschen noch gibt, klasse. #r


----------



## Tradnats (24. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

@Sensitivfischer
Find ich Klasse von dir.

So siehts bei mir auch aus, habe schon Barben gefangen die in manchen Listen die Platz 1 meilenweit überboten hat.
Ich habe weder ein Foto gemacht, noch auch nur daran gedacht damit zu prahlen oder wie auch immer. Ich angel für mich und nicht für andere.

Was mir z.B. sogut wie niemand glaubt ist, dass bei uns am Flüsschen Barben von weit über einem Meter lauern. Gefangen habe ich solch einen riesen noch nicht, jedoch konnte ich gezielt aus einem Schwarm, auf sicht, eine Barbe von 84cm fangen. Direkt neben diesem Fisch schwamm während des anbisses ein Fisch der die 84er minimal aussehen ließ...


Naja viel gerede gar kein Sinn..
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass, nur weil sie nicht 100%ig belegt sind,  heißt es noch lange nicht, dass gewisse größen nicht erreicht werden können.
Ich denke, dass es einige Hechte jenseits der 1,60m gibt.
Bei Döbel z.B. hieß es auch immer: "Die werden nciht größer wie 60cm", ich kenne ein paar Fänge die an die 80cm angrenzen.

Naja ich schreib schon wieder zuviel, komme grad vom Angeln und bin hundemüde, deswegen lässts ich einiges bestimmt nciht leicht lesen.

Sry deswegen.

Gute Nacht euch


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Hallo,

ein Hecht dessen Länge und Gewicht nachweisbar ist, wurde letztes Jahr beim Königsfischen des Fischereivereins Augsburg im Lech (Staustufe 23) gefangen.

Beim Königsfischen des Fischereivereins Augsburg am 10.07.2010  belegte ein Hecht von 16,15 kg 1,46 m lang gefangen in der Lechstaustufe 23 von Alexander Reisch den ersten Platz.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Schweriner (26. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Arno Wilhelm,      146 cm , *30,50 kg 
*

Alex Reisch,        146cm , *16,15 kg   *




Das ist fast nur die Hälfte von dem bisherigen Rekordhecht an Gewicht?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Ich denke, dass Hechte in der Größenordnung von 1,20m an Aufwärts öfter gefangen werden , als man es erfährt.
Wenn große Hechte öffentlich gemacht werden, so liegt dies meistens an geschäftstüchtigen Angelgerätehändlern oder auch den Angelmagazinen,
welche sich höhere Auflagen versprechen!
Ein mir bekannter Großhecht wurde in einem Süddeutschen Baggersee gefangen,1,40 cm und 23 Kg schwer.
Der Fäger hat den Fisch, welcher verwertet wurde, sofort aufgeschnitten,
um weitere Diskussionen (mit dem Gewässerwart) um Veröffentlichung und ein offizielles Wiegen zu umgehen!
Dafür habe ich mich bei ihm herzlichst bedankt, da zu erwarten war, dass 
unser See von begeisterten Hechthuntern überlaufen würde, so wie es vor Jahren passierte, als son Held in der Angelpresse von bis zu 60 Pfünder Karpfen berichtete!

Taxidermist


----------



## Deep Down (26. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Wenn man "seine" Gewässer liebt, sollte man in einer Vereinsstruktur nie einen guten Fang promoten! Und auf keinen Fall Fotos auf denen man dsas Umfeld nachvollziehen kann!
Das wäre über Jahre das Todesurteil für so ein Gewässer!
Deshalb geniesen und Klappe halten!

Es gibt genug Fänge von großen Fischen, die wir alle gar nicht mitbekommen. Sei es, weil einer aus vielfachen Gründen lieber die Klappe hält oder ihn das I-net einfach nicht interessiert!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn man "seine" Gewässer liebt, sollte man in einer Vereinsstruktur nie einen guten Fang promoten! Und auf keinen Fall Fotos auf denen man dsas Umfeld nachvollziehen kann!
> Das wäre über Jahre das Todesurteil für so ein Gewässer!
> Deshalb geniesen und Klappe halten!
> 
> Es gibt genug Fänge von großen Fischen, die wir alle gar nicht mitbekommen. Sei es, weil einer aus vielfachen Gründen lieber die Klappe hält oder ihn das I-net einfach nicht interessiert!


 
|good:|good:|good:sehe ich genau so


----------



## Schweriner (26. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

[kein einstellen fremder Inhalte. edit by Thomas99004]


----------



## andyblub (27. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



Tradnats schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir auch aus, habe schon Barben gefangen die in manchen Listen die Platz 1 meilenweit überboten hat.
> Ich habe weder ein Foto gemacht, noch auch nur daran gedacht damit zu prahlen oder wie auch immer. Ich angel für mich und nicht für andere.



Das mit dem Prahlen hast Du hiergerade erledigt. Und das sogar ohne irgendein Anzeichen eines Beweises


----------



## feko (27. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Brauchts denn beweise?
Habe die letzte Woche so geniale große Fische gefangen-Hammer!
Und natürlich kein Foto oder ähnliches-was solls-bin auch so sehr glücklich :vik:


----------



## Tradnats (29. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



andyblub schrieb:


> Das mit dem Prahlen hast Du hiergerade erledigt. Und das sogar ohne irgendein Anzeichen eines Beweises



Stimmt 

Allerdings war es nicht meine Absicht zu prahlen.
Mit dem Ansatz wollte ich eig. aussagen, dass nicht jeder seine Fänge präsentiert, was mir aber mit einem kleinem Widerspruch, mit meinem Beispiel,  nicht gelungen ist


----------



## chubby01 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

Der größte TOT GEFUNDENE Hecht hatte meines Wissens nach über 41kg, und kommt aus Irland. (1926)

Ich finde ja, der hier ist schon nen mordsgerät... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWp2QNj9DmE


----------



## plaQed (30. September 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*

krasse fänge, gibt sicher bis 1,60 drüber wirds schon sehr suspekt.


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Größter oder schwerster genfangener Hecht in Deutschland ??*



chubby01 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, der hier ist schon nen mordsgerät... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWp2QNj9DmE


 
Als "Augenöffner" nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt:

Der beste Hechtköder ist nun mal der lebende Köderfisch


----------

